# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Let Me See Your GTP's

## Wes

Sorry if this thread has already been done. I did a search and couldn't find anything.  

I have always loved GTP's. It's amazing seeing them go through their color change. 





sent from my galaxy note II using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (03-12-2014),_Pyrate81_ (03-12-2014),_Victoria (03-12-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Great idea for a thread!   We need to see more of these guys.  Love that last picture!

Here are some recent ones of Epic-







And a couple older ones-

----------

_Pyrate81_ (03-12-2014),_reptileexperts_ (05-26-2014),_Rob_ (05-26-2014),_Wes_ (03-12-2014)

----------


## HVani

I don't have mine yet, but here she is  :Smile:  

She will be here this spring once things warm up enough to ship

----------

DooLittle (03-12-2014),_Pyrate81_ (03-12-2014),_steve_r34_ (03-14-2014),_Wes_ (03-12-2014)

----------


## Mr.Spence

I'll play. Not the best picture, but it is the most recent.

----------

DooLittle (03-12-2014),_Pyrate81_ (03-12-2014),_Wes_ (03-12-2014)

----------


## ViperSRT3g

Oh this thread makes me even more excited to one day have a GTP.

----------

_Wes_ (03-12-2014)

----------


## Evenstar

Here are my two.   :Wink: 


Hunter, PNG x OSHY male from Rocky Gravley



Grianne, Jayapura female from Alli Watson

----------

DooLittle (03-14-2014),_reptileexperts_ (05-26-2014),_Wes_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## steve_r34

Great gtp's everyone ... one day I will own one myself

----------

DooLittle (03-14-2014),_Wes_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## hanz

Here are my two manokwari

Male


Female


Both of them (temporary terrarium)


Sorry for the crappy 3gs pics


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------

RJimison (12-21-2014),_Wes_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## wendhend

This is Lucky, my Aru chondro male. He is super mellow and easy to handle!

----------

_Wes_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## reptileexperts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-10-2014),_Wes_ (05-26-2014)

----------


## tj4x4fun

Jazz is a Sorong rescue.  She's around 6.5' beauty

----------


## Fireproof

Here is my Captain Hook when he was a hatchling, and then a juvenile.  Unfortunately I recently moved and had to pass him on to a new owner...  He was a Nabire locale.

----------


## michel

Wow all these stunning GTP's makes me wana plunge into my project I wana get started within the next couple years.

----------


## myztic24

I cant wait to add one to my collection

----------


## tj4x4fun

> Here is my Captain Hook when he was a hatchling, and then a juvenile.  Unfortunately I recently moved and had to pass him on to a new owner...  He was a Nabire locale.


Pretty snake

----------

Fireproof (12-16-2014)

----------


## calmolly1

Oh boy do I want one!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Foolish1

Just ate!  I know you need to be careful when handling under 1 year of age due to their fragile spine .  I don't even move I just let him explore around.  He loves perching in my hand for hours.  He or she. Unsexed.  

Here's Amide! 

Thanks for looking.

----------


## RJimison

Here are my two GTP's that I own so far.
I recently acquired both of them after researching what I liked and finally pulled the trigger. 
I have wanted GTP's for a while and I am very stoked to have finally added a few to my collection.
Without further adeu, here they are.

First is my 2007 Male Lereh X Cyclops from Signal Herp












And my other one is a 2014 unsexed Jayapura red neonate from Bushmaster












I will post updated photos of the little one as he/she sheds and changes.

Thanks for looking!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-05-2015)

----------


## Bullwinkle

Enjoy

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-26-2014),Fireproof (01-04-2015),_jsmorphs2_ (01-26-2015)

----------


## jdarlin

This is Verdi, she's a very easygoing rescue. 
The previous owner used to only feed live rats which I assume caused the scar between her eyes, which doesn't look as bad as this picture after her most recent shed.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I REALLY NEED SOME GTP'S!!!!!!!!!!! I would like a pair of Cyclops local.

----------

